
A Grad Student Found Spyware That Could Control Anybody’s iPhone - Incitatous
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/11/how-bill-marczak-spyware-can-control-the-iphone
======
warrenmiller
"nearly 1,400 lines of multicolored commands in seemingly random order, tossed
about like a salad." oh geez, really?

~~~
jaclaz
Yep, and then:

"Suddenly lines of colorful computer code began manically unspooling down his
screen: a view of the alien code invading the phone."

Orson Welles and his War of the Worlds was a kid in comparison.

~~~
digi_owl
One part hollywood, two parts liberal arts major...

------
anngrant
Such a software already exists! I personally installed
[https://www.refog.com/](https://www.refog.com/) on my son's iPhone. Now I can
be sure he doesn't websites containing adult or otherwise inappropriate
content.

------
godmodus
Long winded prose. Description of beards and an attempt to give the whole
thing a 007 spin.

Tldr; suspected government grade spyware originating from Israeli company NSO
used to trap dissidents in Arab countries, targeting the iPhone (iOS 9) and
utilising 2 or 3 zero days to jailbreak the device and snoop on everything it
can.

Would have been nice to read some technical details but there are none, and
the piece goes on forever, needlessly.

~~~
LiveOverflow
there you go: [http://info.lookout.com/rs/051-ESQ-475/images/lookout-
pegasu...](http://info.lookout.com/rs/051-ESQ-475/images/lookout-pegasus-
technical-analysis.pdf)

~~~
dan1234
Maybe a mod could change the article link to this?

~~~
SuperPaintMan
Yeah, this wasn't written for the nerds.

Original Link

[http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/11/how-bill-marczak-
spyw...](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/11/how-bill-marczak-spyware-can-
control-the-iphone)

